# KENYA HAS A REVERSE SNEEZE



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ok!!! so i have noticed kenya do this from time to time, and it never donged on me as to what she was doing... i always thought she was chocking or trying to vomit, but i was watchin dogs 101 on animal planet the other day and then it hit me....

i posted of video of a dog with and invderted sneeze so u can see what kenya does. it sounds just like this. her dont last as long as this dog does in the video but it still kinda freaks me out.... i was going to book with the vet this week, but i wanted to get ur opinions first... so DO ANYT OF UR DOGS SNEEZE LIKE THIS??? if so, what causes it????


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

That's weird! Here's a something I read about it:

_A reverse sneeze may look disturbing - many people fear that their dog is not breathing during these episodes - but it is not a harmful condition and there are no ill effects. Reverse sneezing attacks are generally quite brief and not life threatening. Between episodes, the dog acts normal._

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/reverse-sneezing-in-dogs/page1.aspx


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG......lol


That would have freaked me out too....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BUT WHY DOES SHE DO IT??? lol, on dogs 101 they were saying its common with dogs that have respitary (spl) probs..... kenya has strong lungs.... go figure


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a problem with all of mine doing it. It went on for weel over a year. I never really thought anything of it till it got worse. I knew something was wrong when my last dog came into the house june of 07 and she started in doing the same thing after about 2 weeks. She was fine before. So I did research and found out that nasal mites will cause this. I went to the vet and they gave me the heartworm meds for it(there is no test to confirm the mites). It's a medicate and see if it works kind of thing. So I did the meds for 1 month and they have been fine ever since. God knows where they came from but I am SOOOO glad they are gone!


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

my shih tzu does it all the time. expecially if shes really thirsty and drinks fast.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

all my dogs ive owned have done it.

From my experiences its a *booger*, dogs cant blow their nose like ppl.

My dogs all had a clean bill of health during their booger/hawking a goober times.

But i do see how a pariste or somthing else blocking the nasal cavitiy would cause this "hawking"

I also notice it happend more often in my dogs that had a much more compact muzzle(boxer and mastiff)


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

a reverse sneeze can be completely normal or it could be from a health problem. My dog diego does it all the time but his is normal. One time it got worse and I thought he was dying so I did some research on it before I took him to the vet so I didn't look like an idiot since they see me all the time and this is what I found out. If its just a reverse sneeze and it goes away and is not long lasting and not followed by a sever cough then its probably just a reaction to something in the attmosphere like dust for allergies, or even water in the pharnex. Which is normal but if your dog does it for long periods of time and it ends with a severe cough then it could be a problem with with their pharnex. Which is usually the detearation of the lining or the the lungs. Which is bad. The other could be a cold or kennel cough. Well I treat all my dogs for kennel cough but I found that even with treatment you can bring it home from shows. Well I took diego in cause I was worried it was serious but it was kennel cough I had brought it home from a show and diego even though he didnt go was the first to become infected with it then after that was dixie the rest where fine cause their kennel cough was updated 2 months before but dixie and diego's were 7 months before. Go figure


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

THNX EVERYONE! for the support and info. SmithFamily, she doesnt do it a whole lot... its like once a month MAYBE, and it is nearly as long as the video i posted... its maybe 4 sneezes and then she is her goofy self,.... im gonna wait for the next episode and really moniter it (sice i have a better idea what to look for) and if its realy chesty or anything il bring her in....


----------



## mike jones (Jan 25, 2009)

i thought my dog was the only one that did that,lol when he does it i pat his back and rub his throat,dont know if it helps seems to.glad i know what causes it and what it is now thanks to this thread!


----------

